# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  [SOLVED] What is the formula for converting farenheit to celsius?

## swpt4330

I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
farenheit to celsius?

----------


## JE McGimpsey

F = 1.8C + 32

C = (F - 32)/1.8



In article <FC699D86-81C1-46D6-B971-153905D17587@microsoft.com>,
"swpt4330" <swpt4330@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

----------


## Markus L

"swpt4330" <swpt4330@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FC699D86-81C1-46D6-B971-153905D17587@microsoft.com...
>
>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

=CONVERT(A1,"F","C")
(needs Analysis ToolPak Add-In)

----------


## mangesh_yadav

use the CONVERT excel worksheet function as follows:
=CONVERT(A1,"F","C")

where A1 holds the temperature

You need to enable the Analysis ToolPak addin.

The formula is:
=(A1-32)*5/9


Mangesh

----------


## paul

excel will do it for you!.Check out the convert function
--
paul
remove nospam for email addy!



"swpt4330" wrote:

>
>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

----------


## bj

one is
=(fahr+40)*5/9-40
or
=(fahr-32)*5/9


"swpt4330" wrote:

>
>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

----------


## Ron Coderre

Celcius = =(Fahrenheit-32)*5/9

--
Regards,
Ron

----------


## bj

This may be a second response
=(fahr+40)*5/9-40
or
=(fahr-32)*5/9

"swpt4330" wrote:

>
>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

----------


## Pank

SWPT4330,

farenheit to celsius is:-
Tc = (5/9)*(Tf-32); Tf = temperature in degrees Fahrenheit

celsius to farenheit is :-
Tf = (9/5)*Tc+32; Tc = temperature in degrees Celsius

HTH

Pank


"swpt4330" wrote:

>
>     I dont remember what the formula for converting temperatures from
> farenheit to celsius?

----------

